# Motivational tattoos / tattos which mean something to you..?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So I'm interested in getting a tattoo, but I want something basically that means something to me. Something that inspires/motivates me when I feel like giving up...

Have any of you got tattoos like this, or ones that just mean something to you in this way? If so, care to share / pictures ?

I've thought about quotes, but not sure still. Don't really want anything like chinese/japanese writing as it's too common/corny IMO, I quite like Maori tattoos and similar things, but is there anything like this which can have a message within it?

:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i have a tattoo which reads "If you have no confidence in self you are twice defeated in the race of life, with confidence you have won before you have even started"


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i have a tattoo which reads "If you have no confidence in self you are twice defeated in the race of life, with confidence you have won before you have even started"


Where on earth do you get all these quotes from Khaos......I'm quite a fan :thumbup1:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i have my hometown football club badge MIDDLESBROUGH on my chest and a old version on my leg i am proud to come from this town and will gladly show it off in any walk of life


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i had this done in memory of my nan

half finished



















mirrowed pic










need to get a pic of the finished product...


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

they arent my shoes on the floor haha


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

This guy is very good got to go back to complete the work had 6hrs already http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=5509651&id=558468693


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a tattoo which reads "If you have no confidence in self you are twice defeated in the race of life, with confidence you have won before you have even started"

- Bit like Shakespeare's "A coward dies many times before his death" or similar. Not great at quotes on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Imperial Aquila.

Strength, dominance and power.


----------



## markr333 (Nov 19, 2009)

the tattoo on my right forearm translates to 'Don't let the bastards grind you down'


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Contrary to belief, my Superman emblem does not represent me wanting to bum Con :lol:

My dad was a [email protected] role model for me when I was a kid, while my friends idolized their parents I literally hated mine (I'm not going to delve into any info on an open forum) and I always wished that Superman was real, he'd look after me and teach me to be like him and stuff.

Decided a while ago that I would f*cking hate my kids to see me that way when I have them, so the stamp is a reminder of where I've come from and what I went through, I want to be the hero to my kids that I wish I'd had 

An ex mrs used to call me her Superman too but that's just coincidence :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

ive got a load of tattoos ranging from koi fish to vampires lol.

but the one that motivates me is probably the smallest one at the top of my jap sleeve which reads my sons name .

i only have to look at it an can seem to push through anything


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup I have this on my back 

http://www.gdma.com.au/new%20web/7_virtues.htm


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Imperial Aquila.
> 
> Strength, dominance and power.


 i really like this


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> So I'm interested in getting a tattoo, but I want something basically that means something to me. Something that inspires/motivates me when I feel like giving up...
> 
> Have any of you got tattoos like this, or ones that just mean something to you in this way? If so, care to share / pictures ?
> 
> I've thought about quotes, but not sure still. Don't really want anything like chinese/japanese writing as it's too common/corny IMO, I quite like Maori tattoos and similar things, but is there anything like this which can have a message within it?


I think its harder to get a meaningful tattoo when you are actually looking for something with meaning as opposed to getting a tattoo as a result of something meaningful happening/related to you such as kids names or a memorial if that makes sense?

I wanted an image that represented power and inspired me, and I found it hard to find something meaningful, but in the end one of the images I personally associate that with is an eagle swooping down, wings spread. So I'm getting a back piece of that done in August. Everyone will have their own image in which they find inspiration

If you like Maori tattos, have a search on the internet there are a lot of Maori designs which represent different things. I like that idea, because they look really good but also have some meaning unlike other tribal designs


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

A lot of traditional Japanese tattooing can have multiple meanings, such as the phoenix or the koi, something like this also makes for a beautiful and timeless tattoo, as opposed to ending up with whatever the latest craze is at that moment - tribal, inside arm like Beckham, tramp stamp, maori etc.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Yup I have this on my back
> 
> http://www.gdma.com.au/new%20web/7_virtues.htm


You have a http web address on yr back... :confused1:

:tongue:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

ive got one on my leg its not finished yet but it has a meaning to me
































































it is not finished yet i have at least another 6hours work to do, as its going to be all the way around my leg.

the thing is though with these tattoos there is not much info on the internet that tells you what the symbols mean, as they are quite sacred, but i do know of a site where you have to pay and you get a dictionary of all the symbols and meanings. if you pm me i will send you the link.


----------

